# bruised feeling in stomach? normal?



## melinda2010 (Jan 13, 2008)

I am 29, a few weeks ago, I felt bloating in my lower stomach. I usually get consipated, but not bad. I can take a 3 gram fiber supplement and go to the bathroom.Anyway, about 3 weeks ago I took two enemas (the big red bag) and for two days after that, I was having cramps. Those went away. I started feeling better, but then I started to eat more fiber. I was drinking ensure, eating oatmeal and I also did another enema last week.Since then, I noticed the right side of my stomach was hurting. It seemed to feel inflamed. Sadly, I think I did this to myself since I had NO pain there before doing the enemas or taking so much fiber. I was having a lot of gas coming out and up. Three days ago, I read on the computer that fiber causes gas, so I was getting gas not just from the enema, but from the fiber, too. After reading that, I cut back on the fiber and the gas is 97% gone, but I am feeling like a brusing feeling in my right side where the gas pains were.. Could gas have caused this? I have never had that much air come up or out in my life. The pain was on the right side of my belly button (I've had my appendix out).Two days ago, when I was still having the gas pains there, I drank three 8 ounce bottles of water and I could feel the feeling that I had there move through my bowels, so the water was moving everything. I think I was a bit too constipated, or that I had too much gas in me.Could I have done this to myself? I don't understand why it's like tender/bruised on the right side. There is no swelling and it feels better when I am walking around. It's not like cramping, but just feels like it was irritated.Thanks


----------



## bones20 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Melinda,I exactly know that feeling. For me, taking probiotics (ultimate 10- Vitamin shoppe) for a few days fixed it. Regards,raj


----------



## melinda2010 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks, I thought it might be something serious, but with all the things I have done (enema, fiber, etc..) I think I did this to myself. I thought fiber was good and only learned recently that it causes gas and should be introduced to the body slowly. I guess I shouldn't have been taking supplements every day. If anyone else has this problem (pain in the mid right second of the stomach, please let me know).


----------

